# Ice Cream



## etincelle159 (Dec 26, 2003)

Does anyone know any good Ice Cream recipes? Preferably something like a white chocolate frozen yogurt recipe? Or anything yummy would be great! Oh and do you guys know if there is a way to kill the samonella in some of the egg-ice cream recipes because i'm pretty neurotic about uncooked eggs. Thanks!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I've never made a frozen yogurt type ice cream so I'm afraid I can't help you there. However, when I make a custard base ice cream the eggs are cooked in the process of making the custard so salmonella isn't a concern.

Jock


----------



## genevieve.m (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is a non churned ice cream from my website that dosen't take long to make and is quite easy. I have never had a bad review on this one. Let me know what you think.

Sorry it is written out in full, a bit of a pain for chefs I know.

To make the honeycomb;
120g or 2½ oz castor sugar
1 tablespoons or honey
1 tablespoons golden syrup
1 tablespoons water
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
Put the sugar, honey, golden syrup and water into a pot. Place on a low heat and stir occasionally until the sugar has dissolved.
Turn up the heat to medium and bring to the boil.
Reduce the heat to a simmer. Cook 10-12 minutes until it reaches hard ball stage and starts to turn dark brown.
Take off the heat and add the baking soda. Stand clear it will bubble ferociously!
Pour onto baking paper and allow cooling, about 30 minutes. The honeycomb will need to be crumbled into small chunks before it is ready to use. You can use your hands or a blender but I suggest your hands as the honeycomb can dull the blades.

For the honeycomb ice cream;
3 egg whites
125g or 4oz sugar
160mls or 6floz heavy cream
Whip the egg whites until they form stiff peaks then as the beater is still going, rain in the sugar and continue beating a further 3 minutes to make sure all the sugar is dissolved. Whip the cream until it is stiff then add to the whites along with the crushed honeycomb. Fold the mixture together until it is just incorporated. Put the mixture into a freezer proof container and freeze overnight.


----------

